# Best Way to get to Victoria BC from Birch Bay WA



## marcmuff (Sep 6, 2006)

We're going to be at Worldmark Birch Bay the week of October 20-27, 2006.  We want to take the ferry to Victoria and would like to see Butchert Gardens as well - all in one day??

I'm getting dizzy looking at all the Washington and BC ferry schedules.  Would it be feasible to take the rental car on the ferry?  Is the Tsawwassen ferry the closest?  There will be 4 of us traveling.  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2006)

marcmuff said:
			
		

> We're going to be at Worldmark Birch Bay the week of October 20-27, 2006.  We want to take the ferry to Victoria and would like to see Butchert Gardens as well - all in one day??
> 
> I'm getting dizzy looking at all the Washington and BC ferry schedules.  Would it be feasible to take the rental car on the ferry?  Is the Tsawwassen ferry the closest?  There will be 4 of us traveling.
> 
> ...


Tsawwassen - Sydney would probably be the best (fastest).  No problem taking the rental car on the ferry.  Just verify with your rental company that you are allowed to take the car into BC.  (If you're renting in Seattle, I don't thank that will be an issue, as I believe rental companies typically allow you take a Washington rental to OR, ID, and BC.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

Definitely the Tsawwassen ferry would be the most convenient.  Birch Bay is right at the US,-Canada border.  The ferry terminal is about a thirty minute drive from there.  You should have no trouble with a rented car, just make sure you have picture ID - a passport is best, but not required - yet!


----------



## Karen G (Sep 6, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> I don't thank that will be an issue


Hey, Steve--if you are trying to talk "Texan" that statement should be
"Ah don't thank that will be an issue"


----------



## jsfletch (Sep 6, 2006)

All above is good advice. And as a word of further advice...... allow ample time to cross the border. With all the issues today it took us nearly an hour the last time we x'ed (AUG). Also, you might consider making a ferry reservation. I'm not sure you'll need one on the Sydney end but just to be safe........ I think my favorite way to go is by air... forget the car and the ferries. Take off from either Bellingham or Vancouver arrive by seaplane at the back entrance to Buchart. You'll get great views of the San Juans and the Gulf Islands.  


http://www.tourismvictoria.com/Content/EN/482.asp#By_Air_


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2006)

Karen G said:
			
		

> Hey, Steve--if you are trying to talk "Texan" that statement should be
> "Ah don't thank that will be an issue"


Nah, Karen, that's just a typp. 

Had I been doing Texan, it would have been "Ah don't thank that will be an issue for y'all."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2006)

Victoria said:
			
		

> Definitely the Tsawwassen ferry would be the most convenient.  Birch Bay is right at the US,-Canada border.  The ferry terminal is about a thirty minute drive from there.  You should have no trouble with a rented car, just make sure you have picture ID - a passport is best, but not required - yet!


I've been using passports exclusively at the border for four or five years now, so I don't guarantee my info is current.  But the last time I checked, you needed both government-issued picture ID and an original (not photocopied) birth certificate to come back into the US if you didn't have a passport.

Two years ago my daughter forgot her passport and triied to come back into the US with just her driver's license.  She was denied entry and had to go to the US Consulate in Vancouver to get authorization to re-enter the US.


----------



## marcmuff (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your help - I didn't even think about flying to Victoria - now I want to do that, too.  LOL.


----------

